# “WANTED AD NO LONGER NEEDED



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

Im after 17/18 eba R35 GREY / WHITE prestige black interior well looked after at decent price my budget approx £63000..


----------



## Apocalypse gtr (Apr 21, 2021)

There is a few out there have you not looked


----------



## Apocalypse gtr (Apr 21, 2021)

Is it that there all out of warranty and no dealer back ups what’s the deal


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

Apocalypse gtr said:


> Is it that there all out of warranty and no dealer back ups what’s the deal


Nope thats not the case iv been looking they all seem to have red/black interior i dont want that i want just plain black,like theres 2 now on autotrader One white one grey BUT the white around the gearstick in pics its full of scratches (thats a put off) and the grey one has been through 3 people in just over 3 years and last owner only had for 3 months (no thanks).plus some dealers are asking way to much than what the cars are actually worth you would get a reasonable deal private hence the wanted ad !!!


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Might be worth mentioning what your budget is, you’ll just target the correct market then.


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

Skint said:


> Might be worth mentioning what your budget is, you’ll just target the correct market then.


Cheers skint post edited...


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

There’s a 19 plate Katsura for that money on autotrader


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

Skint said:


> There’s a 19 plate Katsura for that money on autotrader


Love how clean the interior is but not a fan of that colour but then again id probably love it in flesh just because its a gtr lol


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dfonty said:


> Love how clean the interior is but not a fan of that colour but then again id probably love it in flesh just because its a gtr lol


That colour would probably be my first choice. Worth viewing definitely


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

For me Katsura,bayside,grey then any order after that.


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

I do believe its an absolute bargin 👍🏾


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

If It does’nt meet your requirements then sit it out. Something will come along that suits your needs it’s just a matter of time.

good luck


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

TREG said:


> That colour would probably be my first choice. Worth viewing definitely





Skint said:


> For me Katsura,bayside,grey then any order after that.


I must admit i was wrong absolutely love that colour and i ended buying it,just 2 little cosmetic things to sort out but all mechanically good,service books all up to date and drives surpurb and i still got year warranty left so that was bonus and a bargin for me 😁


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

Car was a bargain and you can run it and make money short term👍


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

dfonty said:


> I must admit i was wrong absolutely love that colour and i ended buying it,just 2 little cosmetic things to sort out but all mechanically good,service books all up to date and drives surpurb and i still got year warranty left so that was bonus and a bargin for me 😁


Now he tells us!! 
Get some pics up then!


----------



## dfonty (Mar 30, 2021)

TREG said:


> Now he tells us!!
> Get some pics up then!


I will soon has it stops raining so give it a good polish n wax 😁


----------

